
Augmented Intelligence for Programmers - futuretom
https://github.com/irthomasthomas/helpmecode
======
futuretom
Hi, I made this tool to help me with programming questions, without leaving my
code editor. To use it you just type "helpme" when you are in an editor,
followed by a query. e.g. helpme list multiprocessing. And it responds by
typing out a code block answer from stackexchange. It's quite useful if you
are rusty in a particular language, and it helps you get unstuck without being
a distraction.

I hope you find it useful, and I welcome your feedback. Cheers!

